# Clear Liquid



## Whatiswrong?? (Mar 30, 2009)

This is my first post, and i apologise if its too much details but im trying to find an answer to what isnt right about me (since my docs have told me theres nothing wrong). Ive had blood tests, stool tests, parasite tests and a sigmoidoscopy - all came back normal, there is nothing wrong with me except a slight redness/irritation to part of my bowel, although this isnt anything abnormal. Ive suffered from terrible gas and digestion problems for the last 3/4 years, and find myself going to the toilet 3/4/5 times a day which is literally a pain in the arse. My motions tend to be mushier than i would expect to be normal but the main thing annoying me is the liquid i seem to be expelling. After attempt number 1 or 2 in the morning i seem to find myself having to expel a clear liquid. It doesnt really smell of anything and is clear, although tends to have a stringy type structure. I can do this several times all day/afternoon before it kind of stops later in the evenings. What is it?Ive tried everything to try and control it. Fibre supplement, antispasmodics, immodium (thank god for whoever invented this!), hypnotherapy, wheat & dairy free, smaller meals, more hypnotherapy, probiotics (both pills and yoghurts). Anyone have any ideas to what this is? (sorry for the details....god bless the internet!)


----------



## samlondon (Jan 15, 2009)

This is how mine started out. I couldnt figure out what was wrong with me either. Go to a different doctor as it does sound like IBS. Do you know if you actually have it?It is no fun at all and I am pretty new to this site but I have had some of those similar symptoms. You need to figure out what makes it worse, try keeping a journal or some sort of log of what you eat and how it affected your bowel movements. Trust me you are not alone, please message me if you need any more help. Hope this helps! Sam


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like mucus.Everyone makes some. People with IBS often make more as it is a non-specific response of the colon to any irritation, etc. Even ones that are perceived irritations that make the bowel irritable in IBS.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Almost all of my movements are the watery runs. Barely solid at all , sometimes it may be a thicker mush.I only drink water and Tea.Can't have Milk , dislike pops and coffee.I was told to try Benefiber Chewable tablets , 5 tabs 3 times a day and that should help to bulk me up and slow down the runs.It doesn't do much to help me. I only take Imodium when I am at my worst.I have had blood and stool tests , Colonoscopy etc. Everything is normal.This is such a sad way to live your life. So many times I have messed myself running to the bathroom , or out in the car on my way home and there is no bathroom at all.I have to hurry up and take a hot soapy bath to clean up , and I still get UTI's sometimes from the watery D seeping up my urinary tract.Imodium is great , but for me , it will plug me up for 2 or 3 days , then I am right back to the run's.


----------



## Whatiswrong?? (Mar 30, 2009)

The thing that annoys me most is i dont think its D as my motions are always in the same sort of ballpark (the one thing you do when your not right is compare yourself to everybody else and actually for me this is pretty normalish although i wish it was different). Afterwards though, with virtually nothing left for the day i get this liquid stuff that cant be normal? Ive had all sorts of anxiety and stress from all this as you have to work, and well, sitting there in meetings and stuff and you can feel this all building up inside is not the most comfortable of things knowing you need that rest break sooner rather than later. Ive tried and are suceeding getting over all the nervousness but im now looking for an answer and IBS just isnt a good enough answer for me!! (Give me pills and a remedy!!).


----------



## cookjl124 (Mar 21, 2009)

I started to take immodium regularly, I started with one pill a day, and over time i needed to take more, thats the downside of the immodium. But i would say to most people that taking immodium regularly will help with the liquidy D, you may need 2 a day to begin with. talk with ur doctor about it, and if the doc isnt helpful, find another doctor. for me i wouldnt go for the first two days but as i took the pill regularly i started to go regularly with a firmer stool. Recently I had a stomach flu and now the immodium isnt working as well for me, i started taking welchol, bile acid binder because i might have habbas syndrome. good luckJamie


----------

